# Hello Outbackers



## DieselMinded (Feb 22, 2007)

Im DieselMinded an associate of www.wickeddiesels.com , We specialize in Diesel truck performance parts ECT.. Tow Rigs if you will .

Im not here to troll or to try to get some free advertizing but im just courious

*Why is this forum our Top Referrer ?*

Ive done muliple searches here and cannot find any links to our site .

Thanks for your Support

DM
Wicked Diesels


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

DieselMinded said:


> Im DieselMinded an associate of www.wickeddiesels.com , We specialize in Diesel truck performance parts ECT.. Tow Rigs if you will .
> 
> Im not here to troll or to try to get some free advertizing but im just courious
> 
> ...


Good question. I don't know. How, may I ask did you find out that wicked deisels are being mentioned or suggested? I spend a good amount of time here and the name is a first for me.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Web Spiders.

You never know when they will find you or how they will interact. An example is we had 375 members listed as being on Outbackers site in Dec of 04 at the same time. We did not have 50 active members out of 700 at the time so there is no way we had 375 on at a time.

There could be one link in our forum and then once it was made then multiple cross links could have been made by the spider.

I know for you web heads out there this is an over simplification but if you want to add to it or correct it please let us know how these beasts work.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Web Spiders.
> 
> You never know when they will find you or how they will interact. An example is we had 375 members listed as being on Outbackers site in Dec of 04 at the same time. We did not have 50 active members out of 700 at the time so there is no way we had 375 on at a time.
> 
> ...


If that was the simple version, I'm in trouble!!!!!

Wicked Diesels, if we have sent you that many customers.....please feel free to click on the donation page and show some love!!!!

Gary


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Web Spiders.
> 
> You never know when they will find you or how they will interact. An example is we had 375 members listed as being on Outbackers site in Dec of 04 at the same time. We did not have 50 active members out of 700 at the time so there is no way we had 375 on at a time.
> 
> ...


If that was the simple version, I'm in trouble!!!!!

Wicked Diesels, if we have sent you that many customers.....please feel free to click on the donation page and show some love!!!!

Gary
[/quote]

Ha! HHAA! Wish I had thought of that!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a few members here that are using avatars that are hosted over at wickeddiesels.com.
I bet dieselminded is seeing a referal in his logs every time a page is loaded with one of those avatars.

Yes, I know....I'm a genius.

Stick around dieselminded, I bet you'd be a wealth of valuable info.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Web Spiders.
> 
> You never know when they will find you or how they will interact. An example is we had 375 members listed as being on Outbackers site in Dec of 04 at the same time. We did not have 50 active members out of 700 at the time so there is no way we had 375 on at a time.
> 
> ...


If that was the simple version, I'm in trouble!!!!!

Wicked Diesels, if we have sent you that many customers.....please feel free to click on the donation page and show some love!!!!

Gary
[/quote]

Ha! HHAA! Wish I had thought of that!
[/quote]

You East Coasters get to give all the good input...as us West Coaster are still sleeping...

But I still think it is a GREAT suggestion!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Web Spiders.
> 
> You never know when they will find you or how they will interact. An example is we had 375 members listed as being on Outbackers site in Dec of 04 at the same time. We did not have 50 active members out of 700 at the time so there is no way we had 375 on at a time.
> 
> ...


A google part with definitions for those that are interested:

Google Web Spiders

Map Guy


----------



## DieselMinded (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow thanks for the replys , I bet it is the Avatars page , is outbackers a tow behind ? what engine is in them if not .

Thanks Again Guys/Gals

DM


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

DieselMinded said:


> Wow thanks for the replys , I bet it is the Avatars page , is outbackers a tow behind ? what engine is in them if not .
> 
> Thanks Again Guys/Gals
> 
> DM


Outbacks are available as both tow behind and fifth wheel trailers.
Therefore, You have alot of members here that are both diesel truck owners and fans that frequent many of the diesel truck sites.

Check out the "Tow vehicles" section here at Outbackers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> We have a few members here that are using avatars that are hosted over at wickeddiesels.com.
> I bet dieselminded is seeing a referal in his logs every time a page is loaded with one of those avatars.


Guilty as charged!!!!

What kind of punishment do I get now???

Steve


----------



## DieselMinded (Feb 22, 2007)

Theres one of our avatars !

Nah No biggie feal free to share with others !

Not sure if thats the secret or not if it was from people using the avatars outbackers would be high on my bandwidth list ..its not ,, Im getting Hits to our Site from here, Maybe its the spyders

Ive got 2143 Hits from outbackers forum in Feb

Thats 3 times more than anysite that we currently sponcer

Bizzar Enough to be the Spyders

DM


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great thread! Ya learn something new here every day


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! I sense some great cross-pollination potential going on. For instance, almost everyone that I know who owns a trailer wants a bigger truck to pull it with. Voila! They might want a diesel!

Reverie


----------

